# New snow blower - Ariens 22"



## TMonter (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I finally bit the bullet and bought a new blower. I've been running the old 1974 Ariens for about 5 years now and it's been a good solid snowblower, but it just couldn't break up drifts or plow berms. I was getting tired of having to hand shovel everything.

The new one has and Ariens 208cc Series motor which I would have preferred to be a Subaru Robin SX21 but given the price I know why they used this engine. The new engine is closer to 6.5HP I believe.

I did talk to a local repair show who has sold a few of the LCT engines and said out of around 20 of them they've only had one back and it was a minor fuel line issue.

I'll post some more when I get to fire this one up and use it.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you have as good luck with the new one as the old one. My parents have a similiar vintage one and it it just keeps running. The friction clutch disk is about triple the size of newer designs. I think I changed it once and maybe a few belts.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 15, 2011)

WHEN I get a new one, I am going Toro.  Anything that led you too the Ariens?


----------



## TMonter (Nov 16, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> WHEN I get a new one, I am going Toro.  Anything that led you too the Ariens?



Various reviews and my past experience with their equipment were big selling points for me. I would have bought one of their pro series models but they were a bit large for my use. I have a relatively small driveway.

I should note that in this size the equivalent Toro seemed like the same construction and being an engineer I didn't like the chute design as much.

Also the equivalent Toro was $400 more money. For that kind of money even if the Ariens motor has issues I could buy a Subaru SX21 Robin engine plus the Ariens blower for the same price. I do like the chute control on the Toro better but it wasn't near $400 nicer and not even $100 nicer IMO.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 16, 2011)

TMonter said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody seems to appreciate the thought, and engineering that went into the PowerMax (Toro's 2-stage units) blowers until they see it in action in sloppy wet snow. The unique shape of the impeller housing, the floating _composite_ chute, easy chute control that actually works and remains reliable season after season, composite upper impeller housing, and a proven gearbox that does not require a shear pin will all be the reason I buy Toro when it's time.

Other manufacturers choose to sell their machines with features that sell well with the average consumer crowd.  Things like "all steel construction" "cast-iron gearbox" "heated hand grips" "42 inch clearing width" look great on the box but do little to enhance the performance of the machine in the snow.  Last I checked wet snow still sticks to steel, cast aluminum and cast iron gearboxes of similar construction have proven equally durable, and while that dual tire 42" 13 HP snow monster might impress the neighbors, you can only ram so much snow through the narrow discharge opening (which is usually further impaired by it being rectangular).  Plus the only thing you're going to have to show for that big price tag is awesome muscles from manuevering the damn thing. Even with the "power" steering, a 42" walk behind unit is a tank.  If the muscles are what you're after, there's a better and far less expensive way.  It's called a snow shovel.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 16, 2011)

(Edit) Mine is actually compact 24... Close enough... (/edit)

I have that same Compact model.  Bought it last year after the 3rd storm in a week just pushed me over the edge shoveling.

Its a great unit. I did have a small problem once with the carb float sticking but it was easy to loosen up. After that, starts great, digs through anything but dense packed slush with ease.


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 16, 2011)

I just upgraded as well. went from an 80s vintage ariens 24" cut 5hp to a brand new 30" 305cc.

I just hope its as reliable as the old machine was. with the new house and the much larger driveway the freak october snowstorm that gave us 24" of heavy wet snow proved to me that the smaller machine was basically useless and wasnt going to cut it.

Interesting that ever since I bought the new snowblower it has been unseasonably warm! ha


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a Ariens 27" Track model after having one of the earlier 70's machines.  The track model is great for my driveway, which is very long and very steep.  A bit of a pain to maneuver, but im glad i bought it.  I looked at the toro machines, and agree after seeing them in action they throw snow well.  The problem i had with the plastic wasnt so much normal abuse, it was the fact that when i get out to my wood pile, i often have no idea what is underneath.  I didnt want a stick breaking through the top plastic part of the auger.  That wa sa big factor for me.  I would think the toro would be fine in normal use.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 16, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a neighbor with this particular Ariens he bought last year and he does fine in wet snow with it, something my old Ariens didn't do.

I'm not dissing Toro, but I didn't need a $1100 machine when a $700 machine would do just fine.

Also note that Consumer Reports and several other reviews from pretty reputable places put the Ariens on par or better than the equivalent Toro and the Ariens has better distance on its throw according to the reviews I read.

http://snowblowersandthrowers.com

Past experience along with research into various models made my choice, and yes price was a factor too.

Like other people here my old Ariens workhorse sold me on another Ariens after I did my research.

Just FYI, the rectangular flat back chute design is in fact the most efficient design to get low wear and low friction. If you ever get a chance to see sawdust handling systems you will see they use flat back elbows. This is for a reason.


----------



## thz123 (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought the 28" Airens 2 stage Sno Tek. 

My previous snowblower was an Ariens single stage, which never gave me any problems. Always started, never 1 single problem in 10 years. 

I looked at the Toro, Craftsman, and Poulan Pro. The control for the chute is why I bought the Airens. 

On the Toro the gear ("sprocket") that turns the chute is made of plastic. 

The Airens chute control is made of metal and actually the turning housing is mounted above the engine and is covered to keep snow off of it. The toro chute turning mechanism is completed exposed and made of plastic, which I do not think will last. 

The cost of a compariable Toro as mentioned earlier is a $400 difference. My new Airens cost me $699.00 delivered, I bought it from www.snoblowersdirect.com. I will save the $400 and buy a new Airens if my current one ever dies.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice new blowers.

TMonter, just curious...what happened when you tried to go through plow berms with the old machine?


----------



## TMonter (Nov 16, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Nice new blowers.
> 
> TMonter, just curious...what happened when you tried to go through plow berms with the old machine?



If they were the least bit slushy or hardened the machine would just stop and wouldn't dig in. Plus the balance on the old machine isn't very good, it's a heavy chunk of steel. In regular snow in all but the slushiest stuff it did great. We once had 18 inches I had to clear and it did it with ease actually.

Just FYI i got almost $300 for the old machine on Craigslist. I just can't justify the space for 2 snowblowers.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 17, 2011)

Old Ariens blowers are indeed worth $$.  Quality Sells.  If you have any of the other attachments for it (tiller, blower, etc) it's a goldmine.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 17, 2011)

thz123 said:
			
		

> I bought the 28" Airens 2 stage Sno Tek.
> 
> My previous snowblower was an Ariens single stage, which never gave me any problems. Always started, never 1 single problem in 10 years.
> 
> ...



I notice we're talking about compact frame Ariens units and comparing them to the Toro PowerMax. That's a bit like comparing S-10's to 1 ton Diesel pickups.  If the comparison was to the PowerThrow (Model 38608) 722 then I'd agree the price tag ($999) is bit steep considering $100 puts you into the PowerMax line-up which are much more capable machines.  The 722OE is really just the classic 521 design with a lot more engine than it needs.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 17, 2011)

TMonter said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you adjust or replace the auger belt?  My 824 wouldn't do anything with even marginally wet snow...the augers would just stop.  Then I tightened the idler pully a bit and now its unstoppable.  In low gear it'll walk right through a wet roadside berm that gives my 8' Fisher plow trouble.  I know you already replaced it, just thinking out loud.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 17, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Old Ariens blowers are indeed worth $$.  Quality Sells.  If you have any of the other attachments for it (tiller, blower, etc) it's a goldmine.



I guess that was part of my point.  Just because the old machines were built like tanks does not mean the new ones are just as good.  Having a friend in the power equipment business, i have seen most of the Toro's in action next to the Husq units as well as others.  I noticed that the box stores are all selling the Ariens untis, which is usually a red flag for me.  

Chute design - Toro does indeed have the best chute design and controls, which is a BIG selling point for me.  I have 2 driveways and move that chute a million times to get the snow where I want it.  I also plan on having my future snow blower for quite some time and the same can be said about the older Toro units, they are great.  Heck, even the small old craftsman unit I have is good.  

Wet snow - is also a big issue.  Some units have the square discharge and all they do is make bricks of ice - great for making an igloo but not so much for snow clearing.  

Engine - As far as engines and the Subaru engine you reference, I have not had one issue with various engines on my lawn tractors, snow blowers, log splitter and others so engine brand is not always the biggest factor for me.  I have found that as long as you maintain them well, they should last and treat you well.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 17, 2011)

Not to Hijack.....but had a question regarding the chute design on my Ariens, as I have noticed something really odd with my machine. If you keep the chute pointed off to the right while using, it blows the snow a mile....if you rotate the chute to the left, I would say it throws the snow about 30-50% less...at first I thought it was the wind, but after several years I have deteminted its something in the design of my machine....curious if other folks have noticed similar results wth their Ariens?


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 17, 2011)

When the chute is to the right, it is pointed in the same direction as the impeller is spinning.  When its to the left, the snow is changing direction, nothing you can do about it.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting about the chute.  Not sure I ever noticed it that much but the blower I use now is not exactly a power house and the wind is usually blowing a bit making it worse.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 17, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Old Ariens blowers are indeed worth $$.  Quality Sells.  If you have any of the other attachments for it (tiller, blower, etc) it's a goldmine.



Well I have a Ariens Rocket V tiller I wouldn't sell for anything the snow blower was just a blower.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 17, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But when you look at the construction, welding quality the Ariens was better than others in this size range. As I said Toro had nothing to offer in this size or price range. Given my past experience with MTD I refuse to buy another one of their products thus in this size range I was left with the Ariens as the best available option. Actually I'm kind of surprised that Toro doesn't have any two-stage units in the 20-24" range.

As for the best chute design, that's debatable from the reviews and side-by-side comparisons I've read.


----------



## Mroverkill (Nov 17, 2011)

just picked up a ariens 28" 420 cc  machine Man that thing is nice   compared to the 1128oxe toro we have


----------



## TMonter (Nov 17, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the blower had a new belt and was doing just fine  most of the time. The biggest issue I had was the primary auger wouldn't dig into hardened snow and the balance on the old on was such that it was difficult to prevent it from riding up onto hardened berms.

The throw distance on the old girl was pretty low too, I'm sure mostly because of the design of the impeller and the relatively slower speed of the old HS50 engine. Overall I was just ready for a new unit plus I had the money saved to replace it.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 18, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Actually I'm kind of surprised that Toro doesn't have any two-stage units in the 20-24" range.



They do indeed.  They dusted off the classic 521 design, made it 22" and stuck a 7hp Briggs on it. (Waaaaaayy more engine than it needs)  But it sells for $999 MSRP and $1099 gets you the 7Hp PowerMax.  Given that price difference, I want the PowerMax.

http://www.toro.com/en-us/Homeowner.../Pages/Model.aspx?pid=722OE-Power-Throw-38608


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 18, 2011)

TMonter said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care what those comparisons say. Go look at the chutes on all machines and the controls and then play with the toro.  There is no comparison.  The impeller housing into the non-stick surface on the chute base and the quick stick chute controls all make it the best in that area.  No contest...but I am open minded on all the other stuff...


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 18, 2011)

OK gentleman, the OP just wanted to show off his new machine, which will work great for him, just like my Ariens works for me.  Mine so far has handled everything I've thrown at it.  If you have allegiance to another brand, well that wasn't the point of this thread.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 18, 2011)

EJL923 said:
			
		

> OK gentleman, the OP just wanted to show off his new machine, which will work great for him, just like my Ariens works for me.  Mine so far has handled everything I've thrown at it.  If you have allegiance to another brand, well that wasn't the point of this thread.



Gee, I thought were just discussing snow blowers??


----------



## TMonter (Nov 18, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> TMonter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I spoke with the local shop here that I bought mine from that sells both last night:

http://www.cdatractor.com/

I asked him some details about the reliability of each machine they sell (Ariens, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna), throw distance, plugging ect. I also talked to the guy in the engine/repair shop in back what his opinion was.

Basically what both guys said was that both have been very reliable machines  with very few issues. The repair guy doesn't like the non-shear pin design of the Toro as he's seen badly bent augers from the lack of shear pin. He's never had a broken plastic housing in the shop from the Toros but has from the Huskies they sell.

Both the repair guy and the sales guy say the Ariens has the best throw distance hands down. This is because the Ariens uses a 14" diameter impeller in models over 24" and 12" in the 22 and 24 inch models.

The chute controls both guys liked the ease of the stick on the Toro, but the repair guy had reservations of the longevity of the design given it's only been out a few years. He has had a few machines in to repair the stick, mostly from people not being careful when storing it. 

As for snow sticking, from what both guys told me and they have tried both and neither has big sticking issues in all but the wettest snow and even then they were very similar.. The sales guy did point out it was far less risky to use a heat gun on a metal chute to defrost the Ariens rather than the Toro.

Just FYI the repair guy said the only problem they've had with the LCT engines is the first year the fuel lines they used were not designed for Ethanol and had rot problems.

Basically both guys said of all the machines they sell the Ariens and Toro are the best two brands hands down.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not sure but I'm thinkin that anymore most small snowblowers are all made by MTD. Least the new ones anyhow. I got one of them small blowers for the little stuff but my workhorse is thisun right here.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 19, 2011)

Butcher,
That is an impressive machine, but it is on the wrong end of the tractor!


----------



## Butcher (Nov 19, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Butcher,
> That is an impressive machine, but it is on the wrong end of the tractor!


Thats just kinda the way they all are out here in the midwest. Wish I didnt have the need for one but, well, gotta do whatcha gotta do I guess.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess there aren't many tractors with a 3 point and PTO out front. Do you get a sore neck from looking behind you?


----------



## Butcher (Nov 19, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I guess there aren't many tractors with a 3 point and PTO out front. Do you get a sore neck from looking behind you?


No sore neck here unless I gotta pick up an aluminum scoop shovel and move it by hand.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 20, 2011)

Well after two days of using the new blower I can say it's a BIG improvement over the old beast. The new one throws snow at least twice as far if not more and has much better balance. The biggest thing I notice is how much more ergonomic the handling is on the new one. My hands used to get tired with the old Ariens and I don't seem to have that problem with the new one.

The engine doesn't bog even when digging into packed drifts which is very nice. It does a much better job on plowed berms that have been left by the neighbors and by the country.

So far I'm very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 21, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I guess there aren't many tractors with a 3 point and PTO out front. Do you get a sore neck from looking behind you?



Front mounts are usually tractor specific and much more $$ than a 3 pt.

Dream Machine


----------



## TMonter (Nov 21, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deere makes a fantastic tractor but for the money I'd go with the Kubota.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 21, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the driver reading a book?


----------



## Beer Belly (Nov 21, 2011)

I got a Cub Cadet 1320 Hydro riding mower that came with a Blower I have yet to attatch. Been using an old 22" 5hp Craftsman Blower that recently...well....blows. Next one I'm getting (in 2 more weeks...budget), is the 30" 11.5 hp Ariens....the Ariens we use at our schools are 9hp versions that have yet to be defeated....I figure 11.5 hp will be much better....I hope....I can't complain after buying this, the Wife will string me up by the shorties


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 23, 2011)

gave my blower its first official test drive this morning

got about 4-5 inches of very heavy nasty stuff. 






Took no time at all to clear the driveway.


----------

